# Specialized mid-level administrative position in Singapore - salary?



## kopsy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

I've got a job offer to relocate from Eastern Europe to Singapore. Even though I'm still studying for my degree (will continue via distance learning), I have european know-how and skills valuable for my future employer and was offered a specialized AP administrative position for $S3800 per month. 

I would be moving alone, so my main cost will be housing. From other discussions I have a feeling that it should be possible to find a decent appartment/studio for $S2000-2500, but would really appreciate if anyone could share their experience.

Could you please also advise if it the rest of the salary would be enough to cover costs of (comfortable) living and even make some savings?

I'm still hesitating if I should accept the offer or if the salary is too low and I should negotiate a higher one.

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

so let me ask this . .out of your 3,800 pay, you will pay 2,000 to 2,500 for rental ? I am sure there are cheaper options, like rent a master bedroom for 1,500 or less .. 

If you are fixated on having a whole apartment, and the corresponding pay, I am out of here .. not much I can say ..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

S$3800 is a very high salary for a fresh graduate in Singapore - the average is S$2400.
S$2500 is a low rent for a Singapore apartment (there are practically no 1-room or studio units) - finding a nice one in a good location might be a challenge. As pointed out above, most people in your situation would rent a room only.
Are you sure your company can get an Employment Pass (work visa) for you? It is seldom given for fresh graduates (and definitely out before you finish your course)!
Edited to add: Distance learning degrees are not accepted by the Singapore authorities.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

kopsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a job offer to relocate from Eastern Europe to Singapore. Even though I'm still studying for my degree (will continue via distance learning), I have european know-how and skills valuable for my future employer and was offered a specialized AP administrative position for $S3800 per month.
> 
> ...


If you live frugally, you can be able to survive with $3800...

BUT if you can looking forward to good times (i.e. eat out, alcohol, cigarettes) then you will not go far with your salary.

You can get a room for around $1000 if you don't mind sharing with other people.


----------



## kopsy (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated!

You are right that given my education background it's not easy to get the employment pass, but my company applied for S-pass and it went through easily.

I was looking more into the accommodation options and given my situation, I admit that to rent a room looks like the only option. Plus I don't really mind commuting so I hope I'll be able to find a decent place for S$1000-1300. 

Do you have maybe any tips regarding finding a room? My only condition is to have a private bathroom and at least an access to a kitchen. Do you know if it's common to use a shared kitchen? 

Overall, S$3800 is definitely not spectacular, but it appears to me that for the positions, my age, education, etc. it's the best I could actually hope for... I have a very comfortable position in Europe and Singapore is a challenge and a great opportunity, but even though I can live frugally, I don't want to have to scrape along...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

easyroommate.com
(You'd have to pay for a membership despite them claiming it's all free, which sucks, but is still a lot cheaper than property agents.)
Rooms with attached bath are called "Master Bedroom".
Whether the landlord allows use of the kitchen depends on how openminded or picky they are. Many tenants in Singapore never cook. (Food at Hawker Centres is cheaper than self-cooked!)


----------

